# RON Components Disc Wheels



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Was purusing Ebay while watching the tour and came upon RON components which is selling Disc Wheels on ebay for ~$500. Wanted to see if anyone had any experience with them. I checked the forums but it looks like they must be pretty new since all they have is an ebay store and a facebook. 

ron_components on eBay

Carbon Disc Wheel Triathlon TT Time Trial No Namei Clincher 10 11 Shimano | eBay


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

they are probably just an importer of a std wheel and they slap a name on it.

Not that these are bad wheels, but you do kind of get what you pay for.


----------



## HermesSport (Oct 3, 2014)

The listing is actually kinda interesting, it's a Polish firm who buys janky Novatec hubs and some flavor of rim, then convert them into a disc wheel there in Poland. Using a basic spoked hub is an interesting touch - I don't know if that's necessarily enough real estate to securely bond the disc to, but if anyone has one, I'd be curious to see how it works out.


----------



## gipsy8888 (Apr 6, 2007)

HermesSport said:


> The listing is actually kinda interesting, it's a Polish firm who buys janky Novatec hubs and some flavor of rim, then convert them into a disc wheel there in Poland. Using a basic spoked hub is an interesting touch - I don't know if that's necessarily enough real estate to securely bond the disc to, but if anyone has one, I'd be curious to see how it works out.


I think they use the Novatec F482 hub and Alex Pro 28 rim; it's nothing fancy but it makes an ok wheel (say Ultegra level). catalyst sell their carbon cover @ 300$, therefore the RON Disc price is quite good. the main concern might be that spokes are not serviceable, but I don't think you're supposed to ride the disc all the time


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

gipsy8888 said:


> I think they use the Novatec F482 hub and Alex Pro 28 rim; it's nothing fancy but it makes an ok wheel (say Ultegra level). catalyst sell their carbon cover @ 300$, therefore the RON Disc price is quite good. the main concern might be that spokes are not serviceable, *but I don't think you're supposed to ride the disc all the time*


Have you EVER seen anyone that does ride a disc all the time? 
I'd say the RON wheel looks like a decent value for $500.00. It's kinda heavy but lots of older disc wheels are. If it's built well it should stay true if only used for racing triathlons or time trials (and reasonable care is taken when ridden).


----------



## IronmantriSMC (Mar 6, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Have you EVER seen anyone that does ride a disc all the time?
> I'd say the RON wheel looks like a decent value for $500.00. It's kinda heavy but lots of older disc wheels are. If it's built well it should stay true if only used for racing triathlons or time trials (and reasonable care is taken when ridden).


I purchased the AERON Disc Wheel and have ridden on the wheel a number of times. As far as the wheel, it is great! I found it quite responsive and excellent on climbs. The construction is sound for the price. This is the good.

The Bad was the shipping. I have ordered and received bike parts and frames in the past, AND I never had a problem like I had with this one. The shipping box was destroyed! It appeared to have been retaped somewhere along the travel. I am missing the wheel bag, and the valve hole cover as I got and it appeared to have been ripped during shipping. When I contact RON, they sympathized with me and stated they were disappointed. I responded that I paid $50 for shipping and requested a refund as it wasn't what I expected. I sent pics and NOTHING from RON. Very disappointing!!! I have attached the photo
. Fortunately my wheel only has some cosmetic scratching


----------

